# just off the curing table



## opalgirl (May 31, 2010)

Garden Tomato





Spearmint & Lavender Shea





Mayan Gold





Cucumber & Aloe - made with pureed cukes and aloe gel





White Truffle Raspberry - you must try this FO from WSP!  Decadent!!!  I want to eat it!!


----------



## ewenique (May 31, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## NancyRogers (May 31, 2010)

Those are beautiful!  I really think I need a FO 12 step program though....no tempting me with yummy stuff!


----------



## April (May 31, 2010)

What a great combination of colours and scents.  I am particularly fond of the tomato.  

Best regards,


----------



## Bayougirl (May 31, 2010)

They all look great, lots of beautiful colors and scents.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jun 1, 2010)

Gorgeous. Well done


----------



## emilaid (Jun 1, 2010)

They all look rally great


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 1, 2010)

Wonderful looking soap.  :wink:


----------



## ToniD (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice looking lot,   really love the white truffle raspberry!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 15, 2010)

nice, I love that orange one, is that color from the tomato powder?


----------



## opalgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> nice, I love that orange one, is that color from the tomato powder?



Thanks, no its a combo of red mica and lab color red velvet with a little brown oxide.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice!  Love the layered look of the white truffle raspberry.


----------

